# FF: Trio of Snow White Zebra



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

*LAST TRIO OF SNOW ZEBRA FF TO A GOOD HOME!!*

2 - Pseudo. Elongatus 1M/F - 3.5"-4" - $5/pair - *SOLD*
3 - Snow White Zebra (Black eyes) 1M/2F - 2"-2.5" - *SOLD*
1 - Blue Dolphin Unknown Sex - 3" - $5 - *SOLD*
1 - Kenyi F - 2.5"-3" - $5 - *SOLD*
3 - Red Zebra 3F - 3" - $5/group - *SOLD*
2 - Labeo. Fuelleborni 1M/1F - 6" - Still $20/pair - *SOLD*
1 - OB Peacock F - 3"-3.5" - $5 - *SOLD*
4 - Frontosa Burundi Unknown Sex - 3.5"-4" - $40/group - *SOLD*
1 - Unknown Peacock (Possibly A. Hueseri) M - 5" - $10 - *SOLD*
1 - Red Empress M - 3.5" - $10 *SOLD*
1 - Demasoni F - 2.5" - $10 *SOLD*
1 - Saulosi F - 3" (Adult Size) - $10 *SOLD*
1 - Syno Euruptus Catfish Unknown Sex - 4"-4.5" - $10 *SOLD*
1 - BN Pleco F - 3.5" - $10 *SOLD*

PM me if interested. Pickup near Joyce.


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Saulosi pic is above, the yellow fish. I will try to get picture of other fish asap....


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Red Empress and Saulosi on Hold...


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

BUMP! still working on getting more pics...


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Phone pic of snow white zebra


----------



## Brisch (May 13, 2010)

you OB peacock is female


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Brisch said:


> you OB peacock is female


Thanks, updated.

Red Empress and Saulosi and Euruptus sold!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Pics Added!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Prices Reduced!! Also, ANY 2 $10 items for $15!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Bump bump bump!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

bumpppppppppppppp


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Bumpppppppppp


----------



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

You got a pm


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Demasoni Sold!


----------



## hotrod77 (Apr 22, 2010)

you got pm........


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

bumppppppppppppp


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

easter bump!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

go canucks go bump!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

bumpppppppp


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

go canucks go bump


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Peacock Sold!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Frontosa Sold!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Go Canucks Go Bump!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

BUmp bump bump!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

go canucks go bump!!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Happy Mother's Day Bump!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Go canucks go bump!!! Most items now $5!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

OB Peacock SOLD!!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

5 dollar, 5 dollar, 5 dolla fooooot loooooooooooooooongg


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Fuelleborni and Red Zebra gone!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Bump bump bump!!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

friday the 13th bump!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Only Snow White Zebra left!!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Go Canucks Go !!!!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

Last Trio of Snow White Zebra now FF!!


----------



## bingerz (Mar 3, 2011)

pm sent ngo!


----------



## ngo911 (May 19, 2010)

All gone thanks!!


----------

